# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  A New 3D Printed Hand Design -- Allows for Pinching Fingers Together

## Brian_Krassenstein

e-NABLE volunteer Martin van Wezel is on his way to becoming a  veteran volunteer with the organization as he has just designed another  3D printed prosthetic for a young person in need. This time, he asked  for more challenge, hoping to be able to work on a prosthetic for  someone exhibiting an ‘upper limb difference.’ With that type of issue,  Martin knew he would be challenged to make a new 3D printed prosthetic  entirely from scratch. He was able to do so successfully, as far as he  knows at this point, with the prosthetic currently in recipient Yu-Lia’s  possession after the fourth prototype was completed. It took Martin a  total of five months to finish the prosthetic. Read more details in the  full story: http://3dprint.com/102984/e-nable-challenging-design/

----------

